
Gnome Shell JavaScript Documentation - faissaloo
https://mathematicalcoffee.blogspot.com/2012/09/gnome-shell-javascript-source.html
======
KerrickStaley
This is very old (2012) and may be out of date at this point.

Per the GNOME docs [1] it sounds like there still isn't much documentation for
the GNOME Shell Javascript code.

[1]
[https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/Development](https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeShell/Development)

~~~
doublerebel
Thank you for the update. A bit tragic, the accessibility of GJS (Gnome
JavaScript) drove plugin creation for countless solutions. Many solutions
which I still use.

~~~
colbyrussell
Completely separate from the submission of this link:

I've been working on triplescripts.org, and I have plans to dive into Gnome
and GJS, with the goal being to highlight GJS as a potential target for the
system layer. Along the way, I intend to pour some energy into the Gnome/GJS
docs. In the past, I was heavily involved in shaping the JS docs on
developer.mozilla.org in its early days (ca 2006–2008).

For pragmatic reasons, triplescripts.org is "launching" with a focus on NodeJS
right now, due to its ubiquity. GJS is a capable alternative, though,
especially for environments where you'd expect it to be installed and where
NodeJS isn't already, like default Ubuntu installs.

